# eruit halen en weer insteken



## Englishisgreat

Hallo,

Is het juist in het Nederlands te zeggen:

Kunt u alstublieft voor tien seconden de batterij van het toestel eruit halen en dan weer insteken.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik zou zeggen: "Kunt u de batterij voor tien seconden uit het toestel halen en ze er dan weer in steken?"


----------



## eno2

"kunt u de batterij voor tien seconden uit het toestel halen en dan terugsteken?" 

All this is possible: 

"kunt u de batterij voor tien seconden uit het toestel halen en ((ze)er dan) terug (in) steken?" 

I really don't know what I would have said spontaneously.


----------



## Englishisgreat

Hello ThomasK and eno2,

Hartelijk bedankt voor jullie hulp.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik huiver altijd een beetje voor "terug", zeker zoals je het gebruikt in de tweede zin. Voor mij is dat nog niet standaardtalig, maar natuurlijk is het bijzonder gangbaar in Vlaanderen, en niet alleen in informele contexten...


----------



## eno2

Ah, wist ik niet...

Terugsteken had ik gecontroleerd, dat is OK.


Ik steek van alles terug, nooit 'weer insteken'.

Zo te zien (DVD) is het werkwoord insteken eerder problematisch in deze betekenis. Wist ik ook niet...


----------



## bibibiben

Englishisgreat said:


> Hallo,
> 
> Is het juist in het Nederlands te zeggen:
> 
> Kunt u alstublieft voor tien seconden de batterij van het toestel eruit halen en dan weer insteken.



There's a preference for _stoppen _over _steken_ in the Netherlands, while in Flanders it's the other way around. However, _stoppen _has an informal ring to it, so _plaatsen _may be a safer choice, especially in an information leaflet.

Text in an information leaflet:
Neem de batterij uit het toestel en plaats deze na tien seconden terug.

Formal speech:
Wilt u (alstublieft) de batterij uit het toestel nemen en (deze) na tien seconden terugplaatsen?

Rather informal:
Wilt u de batterij uit het toestel halen en (die) na tien seconden weer* erin stoppen?
Wilt u de batterij uit het toestel halen en (die) na tien seconden terug* erin stoppen?

*When _weer _is understood as a movement back to the original position it's more or less interchangeable with _terug_. When _weer _merely means _(once) again, _it may be considered interchangeable with _terug_ in Flanders but not so in the Netherlands.
_




_


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> *When _weer _is understood as a movement back to the original position it's more or less interchangeable with _terug_.


Agree. Plaatsen and stoppen yes. Good riddance for "insteken".
Thank you for your explanation of "weer" which confirms the  correct 'general' use of 'terug' here.
"Terugsteken" is general Dutch, I don't back down on that.


----------



## bibibiben

It's not that _steken _and its derived forms are unused in the Netherlands, it's just less used.

Acceptable:
Hij steekt de sleutel (terug) in het slot (_stoppen _would be much less acceptable here).
Hij steekt de sleutel (terug) in zijn (broek)zak (_stoppen _could be used as well).

Not acceptable:
Hij steekt de sleutel (terug) in de la (_stoppen, doen, leggen_ should be used here).
Hij steekt de sleutel (terug) in een plastic tasje/zakje (_stoppen _or _doen _should be used here).


----------



## eno2

Nuances difficult to master for foreign language learners.


----------

